
Learn Different – Silicon Valley Disrupts Education - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/03/07/altschools-disrupted-education/#
======
petra
Interesting subject, but for those of you who want a more informative article,
there's this:[http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2016/01/13/the-future-
of-b...](http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2016/01/13/the-future-of-big-data-
and-analytics.html)

